# Applying plastisol heat transfers



## jeff56 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello 
Iam a newbee here and need some help i just started doing plastisol heat transfers and need some help when i apply the transfer the edges lift can any one tell what i might be doing wrong i have tryed 166-177c heat at 10-15 seconds and different pressures nothing seems to work.
THANKS


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

The manufacturer of the transfer should be able to tell you the correct time, temp and pressure - it all differs from brand to brand.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The only time I have had this happen was when I didn't preheat the bottom platen. Two 30 second presses, sans shirt, should do it.


----------



## jeff56 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks a mill i did not know i had to preheat


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeff, try 190-195c for 8-10 seconds. I've never heard of pre heating the base but maybe that would help.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Jeff, try 190-195c for 8-10 seconds. I've never heard of pre heating the base but maybe that would help.


The instructions from many manufacturers include preheating the bottom platen.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

wormil said:


> The instructions from many manufacturers include preheating the bottom platen.


Indeed, my Stahl kit came with those instructions, which I had never heard either. It helped quite a bit.


----------

